# Home Improvements Completed (lot of pics)



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

* So, I just made a bunch of cahnges to our cage. First I replaced all of the fleece with linolium. Then I made some new hammocks and tunnels. I moved some stuff around. Finally I switched from Carefresh to fleece in the bottom tray. 

Here is the whole thing. It is "floating", not sitting on a table. That way I can adjust the height (like put it higher at night so the dogs can't reach the cage and bug them.)









Side view. I moved the litter box to the spot where I kept having to wipe up pee. Now I hardly ever have to clean up pee. 









Top floor. They sleep most in the tunnel.









Dance in the mid-tunnel.









That tunnel goes to the corner hammock.









New fleece tray liner.









Starr investigates the other litterbox.









*


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job it looks great!!!!!!! I love how bright it is!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i love the hammock leading tunnels, im gonna copy you


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

imitation is the finest flattery.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I like the no-sew tunnel! Very well made. The over all cage is very nicely done too! Can I say how much I love the fleece on the bottom?! And your rats, well I'm a sucker for dumbos... They're adorable.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That looks terrific!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> i love the hammock leading tunnels, im gonna copy you


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

That's a great deep tray! Mine isn't so deep and they love to kick stuff out of the cage haha.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine too, I ALWAYS wake up to aspen and food on the floor.
(sometimes ill get a raisin or 2...lol...)


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, it is nice and deep. You can't see it in the pics but I have a little hammock down there too under the bottom shelf, since it is deep enough. 

Thanks everyone. I am really happy with it. There is no odor anymore. The sneezies seem to be subsiding since we are not using Carefresh anymore and it is SO easy to clean. No nibbling yet either *keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is a coooool fleece lining your cage. My girls are jealous lol


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol, I didnt notice the hammock underthere.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

how much the linoleum cost?


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

I got it at The Dollar Tree (a $1 store) It was 3 12 x 12" pieces for $1. It took about 6 pieces total. It is the sticker kind. I stuck it onto a piece of thin board (cereal box, actually) and taped the seams. Obviously held in place by clips, also from the dollar store.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

omg I was going to get that cage is it good?


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

That's awesome! It gives me some ideas for things I can do for my future rats' cage. Mainly on how to keep the covering from falling off, or sliding around on the wire floors. ^^


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, we really like it. It is calculated foir 2-3 rats. I like the multi levels and how each level has alot of top room for hanging hammocks and tummels and stuff. The tray is deep so not alot of stuff gets out. 

Incidently, the fleece liners turned my rats into chewers so I switched to Aspen and am quite happy with it. Less sneezles than the carefresh and it smells nice.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

magickat said:


> Incidently, the fleece liners turned my rats into chewers so I switched to Aspen and am quite happy with it. Less sneezles than the carefresh and it smells nice.


Ah, good to know. I was thinking about copying you with the nice fleecy, but my girls are already chewers, so I guess it wouldn't work. I'll stick to my ugly placemats.


----------

